# Electives



## SaneelaAltaf (Nov 19, 2007)

Can I do a research elective abroad on a scholarship? for a month or so? I'm currently studying at a Pakistani Medical College.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

No, it is highly unlikely that you will be paid to do research simply for a month.

Very little research can be done in a month's time.

You can search online for some programs that allow a small monthly stipend for medical students who take part in some research project for around 6-12 weeks but many times these opportunities are limited to US medical students only.

Good luck.


----------



## afrah talpur (Oct 27, 2011)

there are scholarships for students doing research all over the world. u can google them.
afrah


----------

